# Changes to dog and cat import conditions for Australia



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Imagine the shock i felt after paying a fortune for quarantine and receiving this email below, made me smile for all those bringing there pets over, and you can change the date ( if you have already booked) when you bring them over so they wont need to stay 30 days.

Dear importer

I am writing to inform you that the Department of Agriculture is changing the import requirements for dogs and cats, and their semen.

Our records indicate that you have one or more valid import permit(s) to import a dog or cat into Australia.

The new import requirements are only available to importers whose animal(s) will be imported on or after 3 February 2014 (except for those imported from New Zealand).

The key change to import requirements is a decrease in the minimum number of days in post-entry quarantine, from 30 to 10. However, prospective importers should note that the new requirements also include changes to pre-export preparations, to enable the reduction to 10 days quarantine, which must be followed.

The Department of Agriculture requests that you indicate a choice of one of the following:
Option 1. Confirm that you will import your animal under the old conditions using your existing import permit(s), noting that:
Your existing permit(s) will remain valid for use until the expiry date (indicated on the permit)
You must prepare your animal(s) in accordance with the import conditions on your existing permit(s)
Your animal(s) will spend a minimum of 30 days in post-entry quarantine.
Option 2. Request that your existing permit(s) be varied to include the new conditions, noting that:
A permit variation will cost a minimum of $390 for the first animal and $230 for subsequent animals
Additional pre-export preparation of your animal(s) will be required
Your application for a permit variation cannot be submitted until 2 December 2013
Your permit will not be valid for use until 3 February 2014.

Please note: 
If you are seeking to bring your cat or dog into Australia before 3 February 2014, you must use the old import conditions.

To ensure we can assist all clients as efficiently as possible, our preferred contact method for advising us of your choice is via the following email address: [email protected].

For further information about the changes to import conditions for cats and dogs please refer to our website (Bringing Cats and Dogs (and other pets) to Australia - Department of Agriculture, Fisheries and Forestry).


----------



## Autumn08 (Jan 25, 2014)

I was just looking at all the info and now it says they have to have their rabies shots at least 6 months before export, no sooner….am I reading that right? We are waiting on the official job offer this week, but would be moving sooner than 6 months if my husband gets it….I don't want to leave my cats


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yep, that's correct.


----------

